

Got a TradeMark?  Register it On FaceBook in Advance to the 13th - keltecp11
http://www.facebook.com/help/contact.php?show_form=username_rights

======
Alex3917
It has to be a registered trademark, not just a trademark.

~~~
jrockway
Incidentally, I am now offering trademark registration for the low, low price
of 1 upmod.

Post a comment, and I will give you a unique registration number... or you can
just pick one yourself.

------
newsio
The aliases are great, but Facebook is promoting a goldrush mentality that
will lead to squatters and lots of unhappy people.

I also don't like the way that journalists are being paid off with advance,
special access. It's certainly going to up the fluff content of future stories
about Facebook and its founders and senior execs:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/10/facebook-vanity-urls-
jo...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/10/facebook-vanity-urls-journalists-
dont-have-to-wait-in-line/)

